# Comfortable saddle pad for endurance?



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a crosby ap english saddle. It fits my arab well. Right now I use just a quilted ap pad and a cashel foam pad for extra padding. Im not racing yet. Just conditioning. I dont like using the cashel pad because it is hard to get it even under the saddle and ends up a little lopsided. i am wanting a pad with built in padding. maybe 1/2 or more thick? what do you guys think? I like the contoured look but if thats not considered effecient then i can live without contoured lol. What are some good pads you know of that fit my criteria? does someone have a new or lightly used pad i could possibly buy from them? I like the gel wool and memory foam pads. there is one I really like but its around $300...Or would it be a good idea to use a soreback or wool/fleece half pad on top of my ap pad instead of the cashel? I am just worried about shock absorption and comfort for my gelding.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh also what are some awesome comfy riding boots for endurance? Im thinking short paddock boots or something. what about sneakers? May sound like a dumb question lol.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently got Biscuit an Equipedic endurance pad. I took out the pad inserts. It made it too bulky. I like the wool on the bottom and it fits well with my saddle. It was pricey but I like it. I also like that they come in a plethora of colors - I chose purple to match Biscuit's bridle!

I ride in Ariat lace up boots that look like hiking shoes. They are comfortable and give good support


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I looked at the equipedic and liked what I saw. It's like $250 right? That's not doable for me right now lol but maybe I can find a lightly used one somewhere for cheaper? 
You are the second person to recommend the ariats. I have arthritis on the outside of my right foot and right pinkie toe. I also need an arch. Will these boots be good for that? Do they keep your feet cool or warm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My feet are always pretty comfortable cold/heat wise unless I get them wet. I need to water proof them. I do have spurs on my heels and not the kind I can take off so good arch support is a must. I like the Ariats and wear them when I go to the barn for the most part. 

The saddle pad is cheap considering how much $$ I have spent on saddle pads trying to find the right one....

1. Air Ride $150
2. gel one that I used all of 3 hours $150
3. felt pad $40
4. mayatex $40
5. Skito Pad $150

and that doesn't include the Aussie pads I have owned. 

I still have the Air Ride and would use it with a Western Saddle. This new Equipedic fits my new endurance saddle well and is maybe 3/4 to 1" thick if that. The saddle was custom made for Biscuit and fits him well and so does the pad. 

So considering I have spent over $500 on western saddle pads the $230 for this pad was actually cheap - and it works thank God.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok I will need to look around for these ariats. I went to cavendars. They didn't have any lace up boots at all. I might need to order them online. The only pads I've bought so far are my 3 ap pads and the little Half pad riser thing made by cashel. I'm trying to find the perfect pad. Is there a return policy for the equipedic just in case I don't like it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Are any of these them?

Ariat Leather Riding Boots | Buy.com | Plus Harley Davidson Black Riding Boots, and Ariat Oiled Riding Boots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

What's the name of the boot model
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like that first picture. I got them at Tractor Supply!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

As for returning a saddle pad, I am not sure. ok...this is what the website says:

EquiPedic, Inc.
Refund Policy

28 Day Money Back Guarantee!
(Saddle pads only. All Returns Must Be Clean Otherwise Subject To 15% Restocking Fee. Excludes shipping charges. Must Include Proof of Purchase. Time period is calculated from date of order or date of shipping, which ever is later. Returns over 28 days will be prorated. No returns over 90 days will be accepted. 
NO EXCEPTIONS.)

They have a $20 discount right now.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Im goin to tractor supply today. I'll look! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Well that's reasonable. Might have to save some money for one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Some of the more popular Endurance pads are:
Skito
Equipedic

However, I really like the durability and performance of these pads:
Wyngz ($200-250 just hose off, quick dry, vented)
CSI ($350)

The CSI pad offers more support than just foam, gel or felt would. The Wyngz pad is super lightweight and great for warm weather riding. It doesn't sweat up and get heavy, and is really easy to keep clean. You can occasionally find either of these pads used on eBay at reasonable prices.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll look into the wyngz. I already saw the csi. Looks awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

I would recommend the supracor saddle pads - pricey, but they disperse heat well and can be hosed down/have water dumped under them at a ride and they distribute weight and eliminate pressure points *extremely* well.

I generally ride in either Ariat H2O terrains (the riding sneakers) or just my merrill barefoot shoes. I use the easy care cage stirrups, so that I feel comfortable riding in just about anything. One of the people I ride with does the same, but rides in Keen sandals! =)


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok I've heard of supra core but never saw one. I'm at tsc I found ariat endurance boots. They look like a hiking boot. I tried them on they're pretty comfy. I need wider stirrups. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Plain Toklat woolback pad, or some other wool fleece or wool felt pad If you need anythign else the problem is the saddle Adding a bunch of doodads to a pad is just treating symptoms of bad saddle fit.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I agree with less. I just wanted more shock absorbing than an all purpose pad gives. Kind of spread the weight out for longer rides since the saddle I have is made more for show. But it's still comfy and fits him good. A lot of saddles fit too wide on him but this one is good. It sits nicely and has nice even sweat marks on him. He has no white hairs. This is the only saddle I've ridden in since June. No soreness or behavior issues besides his usual look at logs before you jump... Lol. What about sheepskin? Has anyone tried a sheepskin pad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

